# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  DVD-дисковод не читает некоторые диски

## Татьяна Д

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться, в чем проблема.
Дисковод  _NEC DVD_RW ND-4570A перестал читать некоторые диски.
После установки диска в дисковод, он некоторое время думает и не раскручивается. А затем проводник показывает, что диск пустой. 
Избирательность дисковода такова. Он не читает:
1) игрушки из черных пластиковых коробочек, на которых написано PC DVD-ROM,
2) DVD-диски c белой поверхностью, предназначенной для печати на принтере.

Еще бывает так: На диске записано видео в формате DVD. Проводник содержимое диска не показывает. А если запустить CyberLink PowerDVD, то видео с диска воспроизводится.

Заранее благодарна за помощь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Сколько дисководу времени?

----------


## Татьяна Д

Два года

----------


## pig

Помирает, видать.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Может и не помирает, я сталкивался с такой проблемой, она гдето здесьhttp://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=24990 обсуждалась. У мя тоже NEC, только 3550, который преобразовал в 4551. Сначала просто следует попробовать поменять прошивку на последнюю, ее можно скачать здесь, а прошивальщикздесь. Следует внимательно смотреть на маркировки привода по отношению к прошивке, подойдет эта *"Liggy's ND4570 Bitsetting Firmware 1.03"*,а также прошивальщик по отношению к ОС. Если не поможет тогда можно по нету искать смену Bootcode вашей модели на высшую, но стоит это делать с огромной осторожностью, описание по смене по ссылке в начале поста, думаю будут только используемые программы отличаться (может только версиией). :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 39 минут*

ЗЫ: Описание прцедур в ссылке довольно последовательное и подробное, следуя им ,я не испытал никаких проблем.

----------


## Татьяна Д

Спасибо за рекомендации. Попробую.

----------


## V_Bond

неки качеством не блещут .... прошивку конечно заменить можно ... (даже  пробовал несколько раз) , но эффект нулевой ... правда  удается  научить 3550 рисовать на диках  ... но писать  и читать имхо немного разные вещи ...  :Wink:

----------


## sergey888

> неки качеством не блещут .... прошивку конечно заменить можно ... (даже  пробовал несколько раз) , но эффект нулевой ... правда  удается  научить 3550 рисовать на диках  ... но писать  и читать имхо немного разные вещи ...


 Наоборот NEC считается на данный момент лучшими DVD-RW. Раньше больше ценились LG, а еще раньше Pioneer, но Pioneer давно утратил лидирующие позиции уж очень много брака у них было, LG не плохой, но требователен к дискам, а вот NEC сейчас самое то. Хотя NEC двухлетней давности это не тоже самое что NEC сейчас.

   P.S. Это мое личное мнение основанное на личном опыте и отзывах друзей.

----------


## V_Bond

> Наоборот NEC считается на данный момент лучшими DVD-RW.


интересно кем ? это нужно сказать оптовикам  которые просто отказываются  брать сие изделие .... во вред себе они работать не будут  :Wink:  ...   из опыта работы  ... последние  два года никому не рекомендую ...

----------


## sergey888

> ...   из опыта работы  ... последние  два года никому не рекомендую ...


 А что рекомендуете?

----------


## V_Bond

асус или лж (хотя еще лет пять назад качество было ужасным ) ...

----------


## sergey888

> асус или лж (хотя еще лет пять назад качество было ужасным ) ...


 Может лет 5 назад так и было но гдето с 2004-2006 LG был отличного качества. Сейчас он тоже не плохой, но раздражает его капризность с дисками. Например он не любит диски Verbatim японского производства. Хотя диски отличные.
А на каком нибудь мусоре с 1-2 слойной защитой пишет отлично. Не хорошо получается.

А насчет эcуc ничего сказать не могу я с ними плохо знаком.

----------


## kRaIT

У меня похожая проблема,  привод - NEC(Optiarc) DVD RW AD-7173A. Где-то пять месяцев я его уже использую. Все было здорово, до недавнего времени. Причем как я заметил, это относится только к некоторым фирмам DVD-дисков. Вот допустим диски фирмы TDK, Esperanza, GEMBIRD, PLEOMAX читает отлично, в то время как диски фирмы DIGITAL привод перестал читать совсем. Учитывая, что месяц назад я прекрасно записывал и читал диск фирмы DIGITAL, я ума не приложу что могло произойти. Как думаете, перепрошивка поможет исправить это?

----------


## SDA

Один из выходов, кроме смены ROMа, это приобрести внешний, например  http://www.3dnews.ru/news/lite_on_dx...ivodov_ez_dub/ 
стоит 1700 р. Есть диски, поменьше которым розетка не нужна, питаются от USB, но стоят где-то на 1000 р. подороже.

----------


## V_Bond

> Как думаете, перепрошивка поможет исправить это?


нет ...

----------


## Andrey

Официальные прошивки для NEC:
ND-серии:
http://www.sonynec-optiarc.eu/en/sup...nd-series.html
AD-серии:
http://www.sonynec-optiarc.eu/en/sup...ad-series.html

Неофициальные:
http://liggydee.cdfreaks.com/page/en/

----------


## Strange

> оследние  два года никому не рекомендую ...


NEC'и мне тоже не нравятся. А что скажете про LiteON?

----------


## PORSHEvchik

> неки качеством не блещут .... прошивку конечно заменить можно ... (даже  пробовал несколько раз) , но эффект нулевой ... правда  удается  научить 3550 рисовать на диках  ... но писать  и читать имхо немного разные вещи ...


Я склонен немного поспорить. После смены прошивки стабильность чтения дисков улучшилась, а также стал стабильно читать те диски которые находил через раз. После смены буткода до 4551, дисковод не только начал рисовать на дисках, но и читать то, что до этого никакими усилиями не удавалось сделать. Это исходя из ситуации с моим дисководом. Так же по моему удачному опыту последовало несколько моих друзей, и сменили свои буты на более навороченые. Удачно, проблем не возникло. Читает и пишет всё, что не браковано с завода. Совсем недавно купил упаковку ДВД-ДЛ дисков, которые проходили как бракованные(нигде не писались), с экономил 700р( взял за 50). Отлично пишутся и читаются, даже ДВД плеер не возмущается :Smiley: 
Дисководу, судя по бирке, 3 года, я рад что нашел тему по смене буткода и сайт с неофициальными прошивками, это позволило не очень беспокоиться о перевариваемости. Ничего про AD не слышал, поделиться не могу, а вот ND, после некоторых манипуляций, просто превосходит себя.

----------


## Nickolas

И не кто не вспомнил про элементарную очистку оптики от пыли которая имеет свойство скапливаться на ней!
У некоторых приводов (не дорогих) есть отличительная особенность конфликтовать с програмным обеспечением на диске, об этом свидетельствуют соответствующие предупреждения на упаковке от диска и личный опыт.
Например чтобы установить программу конфликтующую с приводом приходиться несколько раз открывать лоток, что-бы добиться эфекта. И это ни чуть не указывает на неисправность привода.

: в основном оптика выполняется из пластика и незначительный но недопустимый её перегрев вызывает  деформацию оной что скажется на работе привода.

ASUS-рулит!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

Еще бывает так: На диске записано видео в формате DVD. Проводник содержимое диска не показывает. А если запустить CyberLink PowerDVD, то видео с диска воспроизводится.

А вот здесь на мой взгляд вопрос не в приводе.
Т.К если привод не видит содержимое диска, то как Power DVD может получить доступ к файлам на диске?? если их попросту не видно?

----------


## ICETWO

Nickolas
: в основном оптика выполняется из пластика и незначительный но недопустимый её перегрев вызывает деформацию оной что скажется на работе привода.
__________________________________________________  _________________________

Совершенно сагласен с этим утверждением, линза проще говоря выгарает, когда вы изначально пытаетесь раскрутить плохой или замученный диск, праисходит нагрев линзы, вспомнити как часто мы дастаем диск из привода  он горячий, вот вам и ответ на ваши вопросы.
Прошивки тема увлекательная, метод тыка не даказан но эфективен бывает :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Если привод не видет диск а CyberLink PowerDVD видет, дык это чистой воды глюк на компе, или как правило также праисходит если стоит DAEMON tols. а стоит он практически у всех)  либо другой любой эмулятор привода.

----------


## loktevv

Думаю что все он читал, а вот сейчас так как лазер тусклее стал, не читает те диски у которых не качественная запись вот и все, попробуйте поменять привод.

ножницы гильотинные ручные

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hack13

*ICETWO*, очень тебе благодарен !!! ты единственный кто дал толковый совет , я прочистил и .... вуаля черз 2 минуты у меня заново заработал привод !!!

----------


## Игорь

У меня на обоих компах стоят NEC-и, один 2005, другой 2006 года. Проблем никаих. Беру 100 дисков (самых дешовых) и вперёд. 
   Возле компа стоит груша резиновая, пыль и перхоть легче сдувать с диска, чем с линзы.
 И ещё, Optiarc это скорее Sony, чем NEC, думаю отсюда все проблемы. 
 По нагреву, взяли в этом году Optiarc, действительно, диски шо пирожки с пылу-с жару, на старых  NEC-ах я даже не замечаю, что диски нагреваются. Я думаю, что это связано с  наворотами, типа лайтскраб, лейблфлеш, требующих высокой температуры лазера для прожига рисунка, которые нафик не нужны, крестик можно и маркером поставить, а для любителей красоты есть Canon IP-4300.

----------


## Vagon

Давно пользуюсь LG,никаких проблем нет.Проверено,поэтому его и покупаю.

----------


## Игорь

Сейчас собираю новый комп, взял LG, буду тестить.
    Согласен, LG штука надёжная, уже третий год юзаю DVD плеер LG, без проблем, глотает всё.

----------


## Игорь

Взял LG и сразу пожалел, теперь продаю... :Sad: 
Взял DVD -RW/+RW , NEC(Optiarc)(AD-5200A)-22,78 у.е - СУПЕР!!! :094:  
В бой идут одни старики!
Читает и пишет мультисессию, котрую LG запорол! :Wink: 
Мастерство не пропьёшь! :Beer:

----------


## koksinator

У меня тоже вот это чудо NEC (Optiarc) DVD RW AD-7173A. Не любит диски фирмы Mirex, самое интересное, что записываю видео с помощью Nero на Mirex – пишет, а читать не читает.
Приносили мини-диск на 1.4гб, снимали на камеру, один увидел, другой нет, фирмы правда не запомнил.
NEC любит Phillips и TDK, вообще, качеством TDK очень доволен.
На старом ПК 2000го года были такие же проблемы, некоторые диски видел, некоторые нет, может тоже был NEC.
Тему прочитал, воспользуюсь ссылками,спасибо.

----------


## spelik

у меня NEC-AD5200A вчера после переустановки столкнулся с тем что те диски с играми которые он читал до этого перестал читать, сегодня снял его что бы уточнить модель и скачать прошивку...
скачал нужную прошивку и поставил привод обратно и подсоединил к нему шлейф но не на тот же разъём а на средний разъём шлейфа включил комп и О ЧУДО!
привод начал читать диски которые он вчера отказывался даже видеть без всякой перепрошивки....
видимо всё таки шлейфы тоже свои приколы имеют....

----------

